# Bowhunter tracking wounded elk attacked by grizzly



## waterbuffulo (Jul 18, 2009)

I just read this: 

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2012...nded-elk-attacked-by-grizzly/?test=latestnews 

I hope all is all right.

This guy is from Michigan...

I see there is already a thread up about this.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep, i read a article on it too, it said he just had minor injuries to his shoulder. he was lucky.

When people go out west hunting, they need to pay attention to what they are doing, there are things that can and will eat you.

It is not like hunting in Michigan.

Kevin


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

buckykm1 said:


> Yep, i read a article on it too, it said he just had minor injuries to his shoulder. he was lucky.
> 
> When people go out west hunting, they need to pay attention to what they are doing, there are things that can and will eat you.
> 
> ...


Do you believe this guy is that inept, that he hasent a clue, or are you just assuming that if a Griz attacks its because the person is stupid?
If he wasent paying attention he would be dead Ok

BD


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

bassdisaster said:


> Do you believe this guy is that inept, that he hasent a clue, or are you just assuming that if a Griz attacks its because the person is stupid?
> If he wasent paying attention he would be dead Ok
> 
> BD


 
Yes actually i do think he is stupid. the article said they started seeing the bear tracks in the blood trail.
that tells me that they should have been paying a lot more attention then what they were doing.
If they were looking ahead, they would have seen the bear and been able to back off before they were attacked. jmo

And they are lucky to be alive, most people don't survive a Grizzly attack.

Kevin


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

x2 on stupid !!!!! the article said the hunters were not carrying a gun or bear spray


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

bassdisaster said:


> Do you believe this guy is that inept, that he hasent a clue, or are you just assuming that if a Griz attacks its because the person is stupid?
> If he wasent paying attention he would be dead Ok
> 
> BD



Your posts have been very astute lately, thank you for educating us stupid folk.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Isn't qdmaman out in Idaho right now hunting elk?????


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

They way I see it if you know you are in a area where your not at the top of the food chain anymore there are certain steps and some planning that needs to be carefully thought out. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

buckykm1 said:


> Yep, i read a article on it too, it said he just had minor injuries to his shoulder. he was lucky.
> 
> When people go out west hunting, they need to pay attention to what they are doing, there are things that can and will eat you.
> 
> ...


never hunted around curtisville eh?? read blackr than night aomw time


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

If he was bowhunting out there as the article alludes to, it might be against the regs to have a gun in your possession during bow season. That would explain why he wasn't carrying. 

I wouldn't trust my life with bear spray.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

TVCJohn said:


> If he was bowhunting out there as the article alludes to, it might be against the regs to have a gun in your possession during bow season. That would explain why he wasn't carrying.
> 
> I wouldn't trust my life with bear spray.


 
In most Western States it is Legal to carry a hand gun while bow hunting. in Co, WY, ID and MT it is for sure .

Kevin


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

buckykm1 said:


> Yes actually i do think he is stupid. the article said they started seeing the bear tracks in the blood trail.
> that tells me that they should have been paying a lot more attention then what they were doing.
> If they were looking ahead, they would have seen the bear and been able to back off before they were attacked. jmo
> 
> ...


Actually the vast majority of people survive a bear encounter where it is either defending a kill, cubs or territory.

Last year a buddy of mine had a black bear come in on his kill out in Wyoming.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

2PawsRiver said:


> Actually the vast majority of people survive a bear encounter where it is either defending a kill, cubs or territory.
> 
> Last year a buddy of mine had a black bear come in on his kill out in Wyoming.


 
Comparing a Black bear to a Grizzly is about like comparing a VW to a Cadillac , not much of a comparison.

Where I hunt in Montana, all food items, pop everything have to be locked in a bear prof metal box, because it is a Grizzly area. and if you get checked by a Ranger and it is not, it is a $225.00 fine.

Kevin


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

buckykm1 said:


> Comparing a Black bear to a Grizzly is about like comparing a VW to a Cadillac , not much of a comparison.
> 
> Where I hunt in Montana, all food items, pop everything have to be locked in a bear prof metal box, because it is a Grizzly area. and if you get checked by a Ranger and it is not, it is a $225.00 fine.
> 
> Kevin


If you do some checking I think you will find that Black Bears have killed more people then Brown Bears. I understand the size difference, but quite frankly dead is dead, regardless of how big the Bear is that kills you. 

As for size.......... mosquitoes kill far more people then both Black and Brown Bear.

I guess those city bears can be a bit of a nuisance. The ones I see in the backwoods are very cool to see. Have had them as far as 70 yards and and close as sniffing around the tent.

I pack a firearm, but the best protection against bears is education. 

It's a bow hunt, terrain and wildlife are a part of the challenge. You pack along a firearm, it's not a true bow hunt.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

2PawsRiver said:


> If you do some checking I think you will find that Black Bears have killed more people then Brown Bears. I understand the size difference, but quite frankly dead is dead, regardless of how big the Bear is that kills you.
> 
> As for size.......... mosquitoes kill far more people then both Black and Brown Bear.
> 
> ...


 


Well Ya, i am sure that is true, seeing that, there is over a 1000 Black bear to every one Grizzly.
And your right, being prepared, and education is the key.
but way to many hunters that go out west aren't either.


Kevin


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

It's a bow hunt, terrain and wildlife are a part of the challenge. You pack along a firearm, it's not a true bow hunt. 

NOT TRUE!!!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

wolfe said:


> It's a bow hunt, terrain and wildlife are a part of the challenge. You pack along a firearm, it's not a true bow hunt.
> 
> NOT TRUE!!!


You're more then welcome to disagree, and I am sure there are many who would agree with you and in some states it is legal...................however in my humble opinion, a bow hunt means using a bow, start to finish, add in a firearm and it negates the whole thing.....but to each their own.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

2PawsRiver said:


> You're more then welcome to disagree, and I am sure there are many who would agree with you and in some states it is legal...................however in my humble opinion, a bow hunt means using a bow, start to finish, add in a firearm and it negates the whole thing.....but to each their own.


 
I have at-least a dozen friends that live in Grizzly country, carrying a gun and or bear spray is just part of being prepared.

I awesome that you must be a traditionalist ?, and hunt with a longbow, wood arrows and use pieces of stone for broadheads ? 
Or your not a true bow hunter anyway 

Kevin


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

buckykm1 said:


> I have at-least a dozen friends that live in Grizzly country, carrying a gun and or bear spray is just part of being prepared.
> 
> I awesome that you must be a traditionalist ?, and hunt with a longbow, wood arrows and use pieces of stone for broadheads ?
> Or your not a true bow hunter anyway
> ...


I spend a bit of time in Grizzly country and I carry a firearm and consider it a part of being prepared, but I'm not hunting, mostly hiking and fishing.

If a guy wants to Bow hunt and take a firearm with him as a part of being prepared, go for it, but call it what it is, a Bow hunt augmented with a firearm. 

Many people do just that, but there are some people who consider a bow hunt, just that, a hunt, start to finish, with a bow.

There is nothing wrong with either, but there is a difference. 

Not really wanting to turn it into a debate. Some people may think they were crazy for continuing the hunt in the manner they did. I was just offering a possible explanation as to why they may have continued they way they did.

On another topic.........I see you Elk hunt, had any experience in Colorado. We are looking to put together a fall firearm elk hunt in Colorado next October. None of us have any experience, just looking for maybe a good read or some input.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

2PawsRiver said:


> I spend a bit of time in Grizzly country and I carry a firearm and consider it a part of being prepared, but I'm not hunting, mostly hiking and fishing.
> 
> If a guy wants to Bow hunt and take a firearm with him as a part of being prepared, go for it, but call it what it is, a Bow hunt augmented with a firearm.
> 
> ...


 
Yes i have hunted Colorado, i made my first hunting trip there in 1986.
what type of hunt do you want to do Guided, drop camp or DIY ?.
how good of shape are you guys in ? how old are you ?, that will all effect the area that you choose.
First rifle season in Co are all draw hunts, 2nd and 3rd seasons are over the counter tags in ( most units ) 4th season is draw.
the good part about Co, is it is easy to get a tag, the bad part is there are a lot of hunters.
I would also concider WY, ID and MT they are all good elk hunting states.

Kevin


----------

